
Ask HN: Who are some of the most inspiring founders on the planet? - freediver
Who do you consider legends of the startup world and why?
======
ainiriand
I know he is not the most liked person but I have to say that Peter Thiel for
me is number 1. After him comes Elon Musk.

~~~
madeuptempacct
I like Thiel because he:

1\. As far as I know, mostly finances things without marketing hype.

2\. Takes immortality research seriously. (Yo, get Countess Bathory on the
phone). This is more important to me than space. Though I feel like any true
advances will be kept under wraps.

3\. Doesn't seek attention or hype and is reasonable about things. Frankly,
the fact that he doesn't draw attention to the fact that he is gay is
endearing - it's just irrelevant. Anderson Cooper type of deal.

I do question his bitter lawsuits, but I am too lazy to research the details.

